# First aquarium...and questions



## strat85 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey everyone! Been interested in the hobby for a while so I got a tank recently and just added fish to it yesterday. I have a 37gal that I intend on stocking with tiger barbs, zebra danios and cory cats. I have added the zebra danios, and they appear more aggressive than I imagined they would. 

I know the tiger barbs are notorious for fin nipping, but have read and been told by several sources that the danios should be fine because they are quick. I have 6 in the tank and no other fish as of now. There seems to be one in particular that stays after the others constantly. Do you guys think he will calm down?


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

What gender? Some fish are more agressive if male only. Males tend to be the prettier, more colorful so people end up buying more male and less female. Females are usually less colorful, buy get along better with tank mates. 

I don't know if this is your problem. I figure they will settle down once they sort out dominence issues.


----------



## strat85 (Mar 31, 2015)

I've looked them over, and I believe I have a mixed bag. I will have to do more research to see what I have.

The good news is that they seem to have calmed down. They still chase each other some, but nothing like it was the last couple of day. Maybe they were just getting adjusted to the new environment.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Zebra danios chase each other and nip fins. Good to know before considering a long finned fish.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Some species, especially ones like tiger barbs can be aggressive. Usually if you have a school big enough, more than 6 or so, the aggression tends be towards each other. A smaller school will pick on other fish more.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Tiger barbs like to nibble on the threads of angelfish and gouramis. Perhaps out of boredom. When employed in the swarm, it is no more.


----------



## strat85 (Mar 31, 2015)

I just got my Cory cats in yesterday and all is well so far, although I was missing a catfish this morning and was quite confused as to where he could have gone. He was there when I got home today, so I guess there are better hiding spots in my tank than I thought!

I am planning on going with 7 tiger barbs. Is there any merit to keeping them in odd number schools? Not sure why this would be, but have heard some people say that and believe I've read it several places.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Its kinnd of like they will shape their own dynamic. I have a black quite tetra "Lonesome George". Well I finally shifted fish around and had the space to give him som friends. You know, Tetras, a schooling fish. 

I find out that George hates company. Bought him a white skirt. No, had to put the white skirt in with the mollies (all white). He's schooling with the mollies. 

The black skirt is hanging out with bettas and julius. The white skirt is happy with the mollies and loaches. 

Who would have thunk?


----------



## strat85 (Mar 31, 2015)

Funny how that works. I have the barbs in now and so far no issues with fin nipping, but it has only been a couple of days. One of my cory's has actually been chasing the tiger barbs! Something tells me that won't last, but who knows... May try to post a picture of the tank later.


----------



## strat85 (Mar 31, 2015)

A couple of pictures of my tank.


----------

